# Expired Tivo Clips



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a lot of space in my hard drive devoted to expired Tivo clips and I wanted to know if there was a way for me to delete these clips? I'm using a DTivo with 6.2 software. They show up in TivoWebPlus like this:

Reserved Space 
Expired Tivo Clips 118 18500 MB 11.9% 14:59:00 
Tivo Clips 3 258 MB 0.2% 0:16:00 
Used Reserved Space 121 18758 MB 12.0% 15:15:00 
Space Summary 
Total Space - 156034 MB 100.0% 157:57:12 
Total Used 238 141190 MB 90.5% 142:18:02 
Total Free - 14844 MB 9.5% 15:01:36 
Deleted** 7 9619 MB 6.2% 9:15:00 

As you can see I'm running low aon space and I was looking for a way to delete those clips. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Follow the discussion and references in this archived thread.


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

Yes, deleting the Expired TiVo Clips is easy.

1: Goto DirecTV Central
2: Selelct ''Messages & Setup''
3: Select ''Troubleshooting''
4: Select ''TiVoVision Troubleshooting''
5: Select ''Recordings for Clips''

There you'll see all the TiVo Clips that are recorded on your hard drive. You can watch and delete them as desired.

Once you've deleted the clips, they'll show up on TiVoWeb's ''Info'' screen as ''Deleted Clips'' in the ''Reserved'' Space. At this point, they're still taking up space.

There's a utility called ''nuke_deleted.tcl'' that you should upload to your DTiVo. I placed it in the /busybox folder, so that its easily accessible. You then execute it to clear-out the DELETED clips in the ''Reserved'' Space (as well as DELETED shows in the ''User'' Space) and reclaim that space.

You should also reduce the amount of space being reserved for TiVo Clips. Reducing the ''Reserved'' space frees-up more recording time for your shows. The easiest way to do this is to use the ''mkDiskConfigFrugal.tcl'' utility. I copied it into the /hacks folder.

Doing this, my four Samsung SIR-S4120Ss went from reporting 100 hours on the ''System Information'' screen to 115 hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

DavePurz said:


> Yes, deleting the Expired TiVo Clips is easy.
> 
> 1: Goto DirecTV Central
> 2: Selelct ''Messages & Setup''
> ...


The second file you uploaded is "ConfigHijack" not "ConfigFrugal"...are we supposed to use "confighijack"?


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

At the time the thread was initially active the author released several different versions of mkDiskConfig.tcl. The routine would set a ''frugal'' value in MFS.

There was a problem with the reserved space ''frugal'' setting reverting back to a higher value or being deleted all together.

The utility was changed to grab an existing MFS entry (hijack it) and set the allocation to 500 MB. That version still set a ''frugal'' entry in MFS/ConFig/DiskConfigurations and that value did not get erased.

So to differentiate which version I uploaded, I renamed it to mkDiskConfigHijack.tcl. I probably should have called it mkDiskConfigFrugalHijack.tcl.

That would have been a long command to type, eh?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

DavePurz said:


> Yes, deleting the Expired TiVo Clips is easy.
> 
> 1: Goto DirecTV Central
> 2: Selelct ''Messages & Setup''
> ...


should the 2 files that you posted be unzipped before ftp over to my DTivo units or should I leave it as is then ftp them over? thanks


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

The files should be unzipped before FTPing them to your TiVo.

I zipped them to preserve the original file dates and to save space on TiVoCommunity's server.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

DavePurz said:


> Yes, deleting the Expired TiVo Clips is easy.
> 
> 1: Goto DirecTV Central
> 2: Selelct ''Messages & Setup''
> ...


Thanks Dave. That looks great. I'm going to try it tonight. A few annoying questions. One, what is the proper command to run the .tcl in linux via telnet? Two, what do you recommend as a good amount of reserved space to leave on your Tivo? Thanks for the help despite my annoying questions.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

DavePurz said:


> The files should be unzipped before FTPing them to your TiVo.
> 
> I zipped them to preserve the original file dates and to save space on TiVoCommunity's server.


it worked as you said, but how do I execute the 2 files to free up space in my 2 units for more recording time? do I reboot the units for it to execute the files?

PS-I FTP both files onto my 2 units and I do see the Deleted Clips in the Reserved Space in TWP

EDIT>>I executed the files through telnet after realizing that the files had to be FTP over in "binary" mode
thanks for the instructions here, went from 354 hours to 392 total hours :up: :up: :up:


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

Your questions weren't annoying at all. It just helped me realize that I needed to be more specific with part of my instructions . . . I forgot to specify that the two .tcl routines should be FTPed in Binary Mode.

I've been on TiVoCommunity for 3 years and usually check-in every day or two, even so, I still learn little things on a regular basis about posting clearly.

Anyway, I'm glad you were able to free-up the extra space on your units.

If you haven't already done so, you should disable ''Yellow Stars'' and ''Showcases'' with the ''sc62remove.tcl'' command, that's located in your ''/enhancements'' folder.

That should prevent future recording of ''TiVo Clips''.



--Dave


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

DavePurz said:


> ...If you haven't already done so, you should disable ''Yellow Stars'' and ''Showcases'' with the ''sc62remove.tcl'' command, that's located in your ''/enhancements'' folder.
> 
> That should prevent future recording of ''TiVo Clips''.
> 
> --Dave


You may also have to remove channel 582 (and others?)from the list of channels you receive. I have run the sc62remove.tcl but noticed my Tivo was still recording stuff for yellow stars and showcases. By the way, you may have to remove this channel repeatedly. Mine keeps getting put back on my receive list automatically somehow.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

SteelersFan said:


> You may also have to remove channel 582 (and others?)from the list of channels you receive. I have run the sc62remove.tcl but noticed my Tivo was still recording stuff for yellow stars and showcases. By the way, you may have to remove this channel repeatedly. Mine keeps getting put back on my receive list automatically somehow.


Set a cron to remove it.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

I executed the mkDiskConfigHijack.tcl on my Series 1 SA, but I can't clear the 9gb out of the expired clips.. Anyone know how to do that? We dont' have the extra menus that you are referring to.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Sup guys, i installed the two files to there proper folder but, have no luck in removing the showcases.. i went to the troubleshooting as you said and found the showcases, so i selected delete and all i hear is ting then dong.. haha and it's still there... 

Dtivo series 2
Huges DVR


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

I had the same problem. To delete the showcases, you have to highlight it in the menu, then hit the clear button on the remote. This allowed me to delete the clips.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

msommer said:


> I had the same problem. To delete the showcases, you have to highlight it in the menu, then hit the clear button on the remote. This allowed me to delete the clips.


That did it !!.. hmm i wonder if that would of worked before installing the two files to the folders ??

is this a good thing?









Before










After

Thanks chief


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Your welcome. Check out my post in this forum called deleting expired tivo clips, and you'll see that I too am having issues. The two files will work at first, but then everything reverts back!! Still trying to figure this one out...


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, that looks right. The deleted clips value should go to zero after running nuke_deleted.tcl. Then after that run mkdiskconfighijack.tcl and your recording capacity in the sys info screen should increase. 

You will need to check the values again in a few days to make sure your boxes aren't doing what mine are; which is ignoring the changes I made and recording the showcases again.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

msommer said:


> Your welcome. Check out my post in this forum called deleting expired tivo clips, and you'll see that I too am having issues. The two files will work at first, but then everything reverts back!! Still trying to figure this one out...


I understand your frustration of My Dvr project was like this .. I'll check out the post if worst comes worst we may have to talk to Gunny or Rbautch ..


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have both of the 2 files installed onto my DTivo receivers, the nuke_deleted.tcl file works fine but the mkDiskConfigHijack.tcl file doesn't work, I get the error message, "No Active DiskConfiguration to deactivate, Object modification failed: can't open object (errDbNotFound), Finished." what do I do to solve the problem for it to work properly? thanks


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I have both of the 2 files installed onto my DTivo receivers, the nuke_deleted.tcl file works fine but the mkDiskConfigHijack.tcl file doesn't work, I get the error message, "No Active DiskConfiguration to deactivate, Object modification failed: can't open object (errDbNotFound), Finished." what do I do to solve the problem for it to work properly? thanks


does anyone have any ideas what I can do? thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> does anyone have any ideas what I can do? thanks


That error means the attribute the script is looking for is already gone. There's no point in you trying to use this.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> That error means the attribute the script is looking for is already gone. There's no point in you trying to use this.


is there a way to re-install the attribute then? thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> is there a way to re-install the attribute then? thanks


Probably, but why? Here's an analogy. If you have the flu (diskconfig attribute), you can get rid of it with medicine (tcl script). If you're healthy, then sure, you could make yourself sick so that there would be a point in taking some medicine, but why would you do that when you're already in good health? This script modifies this mfs object. You can accomplish the same thing by deleting that object. The object is gone on your box already, so there is no need to do anything.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Probably, but why? Here's an analogy. If you have the flu (diskconfig attribute), you can get rid of it with medicine (tcl script). If you're healthy, then sure, you could make yourself sick so that there would be a point in taking some medicine, but why would you do that when you're already in good health? This script modifies this mfs object. You can accomplish the same thing by deleting that object. The object is gone on your box already, so there is no need to do anything.


oh ok, I didn't know that at all, so as long as the nuke_deleted.tcl script works, that's all that matters then right? thanks for the explanation :up:


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> ...so as long as the nuke_deleted.tcl script works, that's all that matters then right?


Exactly. From the looks of it, the nuke_deleted script only removes shows that have already been manually deleted. I attached the script I use for a similar purpose. It removes deleted shows, deletes a few areas of mfs that contain showcase/ad information, and also clears out the "TiVo Clips" from /Recording/TiVoClipNowShowing for you, so you don't have to delete them via the menu as described earlier in this thread.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Exactly. From the looks of it, the nuke_deleted script only removes shows that have already been manually deleted. I attached the script I use for a similar purpose. It removes deleted shows, deletes a few areas of mfs that contain showcase/ad information, and also clears out the "TiVo Clips" from /Recording/TiVoClipNowShowing for you, so you don't have to delete them via the menu as described earlier in this thread.
> 
> This script marks anything in /Recording/TiVoClipNowShowing as rubbish, but leaves the directory in tact. You can MfsRubbishTree it and they won't ever come back from what I've seen. I don't know of any issues that may arise from doing that though.


actually, I did that already after reading about it on DDB, but thanks for the script in case I need it for the future, the 2 scripts I have been using for awhile now but suddenly 1 day the mkDiskConfigHijack one stopped working, in fact it was after I ran that rubbish script that the mk... script stopped working but as long as the nuke_deleted script works that's all that matters to me, so I know the deleted shows are gone and off the Tivo's drive so that I have the free space available, thanks for all your help as well


----------



## lgkahn (Apr 3, 2002)

here is a tcl program to go through at delete them.. it was taking me hours to got through and delete gb's worth of old clips


----------

